# Another work truck



## Chris (Sep 24, 2012)

So this time the deal came to me.

Picked up this rig today for two grand. Has high miles but had a complete new dealer motor installed a little over a year ago. runs great but has some cosmetic issues. I am now the proud owner of a 7.3.

What do you think. 

Best part was it came with a full 50 gallon fuel tank and about another 50 gallon in the bed tank. Came how you see it. Some tools and all. 

View attachment IMG_20120924_153214.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120924_153232.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 25, 2012)

Sweet, cut that frame off and you'd have a nice toy hauler for your sand rail or you could get 3 4wheelers on there side ways...just sayin.


----------



## havasu (Sep 25, 2012)

Sounds like a steal. You find the VIN# yet?


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2012)

Yup all legal, got it from the same guy I got the other white truck from. He likes to give me deals on his older stuff when he buys new. Hoping for his Denali soon.


----------



## Ecam (Sep 25, 2012)

99-2000? Great engine.  Great score!


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2012)

99'

So now in my fleet of Ford (Ask Rik they all break down because they are Fords)

1994 F250 5.8 Standard cab XL long bed pipe rack 2wd
1996 F250 5.8 Extra cab XLT long bed pipe rack, tool box and 120 gallon fuel tank 2wd
1999 F350 7.3 Standard cab XL 12' flat bed pipe rack tool boxes 120 gallon fuel tank 2wd
2003 F250 6.0 Crew Cab Lariat long bed headache rack tool box and 88 gallon fuel tank 4wd
2006 F250 6.8 Crew Cab XLT Short bed 5th wheel puller 2wd
2003 Explorer 4.6 Fully loaded 4wd

Do I own enough fords?

Just to show that they don't last here are the mileages.

207,000
268,000
308,000
361,000
88,000
145,000

Pretty sure they are built Ford tough? Do I sound bitter?


----------



## havasu (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm glad you are not my neighbor if all of those are parked around your house!


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2012)

No I usually keep the 03 and the 06 here. others are at employees or in the mountains. I spread them out because I hate cars parked on the street and hate my driveway full. Once I get the 5th wheel back in its home I will have my driveway back.


----------



## Ecam (Sep 25, 2012)

We work on a bunch of customer trucks here.  The trend seems to be; if it is a 7.3, it needs glow plugs or glow plug controller.  If it is newer than 2003.5, 6.0, 6.4 or 6.7....why did you get rid of the 7.3?  The 6.0 has the most problems.  I'm a Ford guy, but will never part with my 7.3.


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2012)

This is my first 7.3 and I like the motor but don't know if I need the truck. In that case I will make it a donor for a mid 70's f250. I love those trucks.


----------



## Kelowna (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice  truck, I wish deals half that good came my way.


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2012)

One of the benefits of being a contractor with contractor friends.


----------



## Ecam (Sep 26, 2012)

That swap sounds like a great plan.  If it were me, I'd start looking for a COE and build me a cool truck.

That 7.3 is not as powerful, efficient or quiet as the newer engines, but it will still be running when the others are just a memory.


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2012)

What is a COE?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 27, 2012)

Chris said:


> What is a COE?



I've only heard it refered to as cab over engine. That would be a cool retro build.


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2012)

That would be nice!


----------



## Ecam (Sep 27, 2012)

Yea, sorry.  Cab Over Engine.  I like the 55ish Ford COE.  Some day I want to build one that'll carry one car and pull a trailer if needed.  Many guys will build them as four doors or add an old school sleeper on the back of the cab.  Not sure if the crew cabs were original, or if creative body workers graft two together.


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2012)

That would be nice. I'll have to look into those.


----------



## Ecam (Sep 27, 2012)

Like  the old Dodge too.  Here are a couple of examples, mild to wild.
I'd like to build something in between with an angled ramp for the car. 

View attachment DSCN1863.jpg


View attachment 1930pickup-build116.jpg


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2012)

Not a huge fan of the Dodge body style but I really like the lower one.


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2012)

So worked on cleaning up the new truck for a few this evening. Before and after. 

View attachment IMG_20120927_183927.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120927_183937.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120927_185855.jpg


----------



## Ecam (Sep 28, 2012)

My dad (Marine) worked for the Navy yard in DC.  They had a bunch of those old cab over Dodges.  Like many of the early sixties Dodges they were "double ugly".  I think that is why I like them.  

That clean job was pretty amazing!


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2012)

Because I cheated and re painted them.


----------



## Ecam (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice masking, Batman!

Still came out pretty good.


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't mask, I use a thin piece of plastic that will fit in the lip between the tire and rim and flex. Works way better then masking.


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2012)

So spent quite a few hours on her today cleaning everything twice. Filled my big trash can with dirt and rotting stuff from the bed and trash from all around. Painteds the wheels and found a couple hub caps in my storage that fit just fine on the front wheels. Polished the bumper and just cleaned everything. Took off the old decals and fixed the broken tool box doors. It looks years newer now. 

Got a set of headlights coming my way to replace the broken driver side lens. Now if I can just find a mirror at a decent price. 

View attachment IMG_20120928_110519.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120928_110542.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120928_150502.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120928_150523.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120928_091632.jpg


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2012)

More............ 

View attachment IMG_20120928_122601.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120928_145000.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120928_151824.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120928_151838.jpg


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2012)

Two more, got most the grease, oil and diesel fuel off of everything in the bed. 

View attachment IMG_20120928_151847.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120928_152759.jpg


----------



## havasu (Sep 29, 2012)

Another excellent job!


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2012)

Wish I was rich, I would just do this stuff as a hobby.


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2012)

Got the logos on today, she is almost ready for work. 

View attachment IMG_20121002_174840.jpg


View attachment IMG_20121002_174851.jpg


View attachment IMG_20121002_174920.jpg


View attachment IMG_20121002_181917.jpg


----------



## havasu (Oct 2, 2012)

That truck looks great Chris. I have an idea...spell out your last name...I believe you will have enough room on that truck (provided you haul a trailer for the last 14 or so letters)


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2012)

I have a 16 foot flatbed or the 34 foot toybox, you think it will fit on either.

Wonder why I use my middle initial for my company?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 3, 2012)

Doesn't even look like the same truck, good job man.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2012)

Now I need to find a home for it. It is in my RV parking now but I need to put the 5th wheel back there and they both won't fit.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 3, 2012)

Got a spot here in mid-TN...


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2012)

Work trucks equal work, why would you want that?


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2012)

So I painted the stakes and put them back on, I have to build a new one for the rear but it looks pretty good.


----------



## Chris (Aug 13, 2014)

Sold this truck yesterday, just haven't used it as much as I would have liked to and at over 800 a year in registration that was due next month along with a smog I just couldn't justify keeping her. She will be missed. On the good side, I sold it for 500 more than I paid and I kept the fuel tank and gas compressor that came with it.


----------

